# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Обмен WMZ, ЯД, QIWI, MAIL, АЛЬФА, LR

## tbm.ex.pro

для обмена требуется WM-аттестат не ниже начального, 
BL не ниже 20, дата регистрации в WM не меньше 6 месяцев

jabber: tbm@jabber.ru
icq: 606040201

----------

